# Ww1 1917-1919 Columbia Military Bike



## luckyfind (Mar 29, 2016)

I just bought this bike and am in the process of saving the original military drag green that is under the maroon paint. I have stripped it down to the original parts (frame forks and fenders)
I need the correct chainwheel and head badge. Any help would be greatly appreciated 








 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Mar 29, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## johan willaert (Mar 29, 2016)

You have the bike and need the headbadge.... I have the headbadge and need the bike... LOL

Great find...


----------



## luckyfind (Mar 29, 2016)

johan willaert said:


> You have the bike and need the headbadge.... I have the headbadge and need the bike... LOL
> 
> Great find...



Let's make a deal my arm for your leg!


----------



## catfish (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## bricycle (Mar 31, 2016)

johan willaert said:


> You have the bike and need the headbadge.... I have the headbadge and need the bike... LOL
> 
> Great find...




well, the rules of the Grand High Exalted Bike Ruler state: "when a bike owner without badge encounters a badge owner without bike, the badge owner upon such knowledge, shall be influenced by bike owner to the extent, that said badge owner wilt have been bestowed by overwhelming gifts by said bike owner, that he will feel indebted to said bike owner and relinquish said badge after appropriate negotiations."

this has been a ficticious decree by unknown entities...


----------



## MrColumbia (Mar 31, 2016)

bricycle said:


> well, the rules of the Grand High Exalted Bike Ruler state: "when a bike owner without badge encounters a badge owner without bike, the badge owner upon such knowledge, shall be influenced by bike owner to the extent, that said badge owner wilt have been bestowed by overwhelming gifts by said bike owner, that he will feel indebted to said bike owner and relinquish said badge after appropriate negotiations."
> 
> this has been a fictitious decree by unknown entities...






More like the old question, "*what happens when an unstoppable force meets an immovable object*".


----------



## catfish (Mar 31, 2016)

Sounds like a BS rule to me. And besides I sold my last extra one a few years ago.



bricycle said:


> well, the rules of the Grand High Exalted Bike Ruler state: "when a bike owner without badge encounters a badge owner without bike, the badge owner upon such knowledge, shall be influenced by bike owner to the extent, that said badge owner wilt have been bestowed by overwhelming gifts by said bike owner, that he will feel indebted to said bike owner and relinquish said badge after appropriate negotiations."
> 
> this has been a ficticious decree by unknown entities...


----------



## catfish (Mar 31, 2016)

And the one in this box is with the rest of the bike. Just waiting for me to get to it..... It's about # six in the project line right now.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 31, 2016)

catfish said:


> Sounds like a BS rule to me. And besides I sold my last extra one a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 300601




When I find myself in times of trouble
Brother Catfish comes to me
selling parts for cycles, let it be.....


----------



## bricycle (Mar 31, 2016)

catfish said:


> And the one in this box is with the rest of the bike. Just waiting for me to get to it..... It's about # six in the project line right now.




How many projects do you have???


----------



## ccmerz (Mar 31, 2016)

In the description of the bike, how is it that Military drab equals Dixie tan?


----------



## catfish (Mar 31, 2016)

bricycle said:


> How many projects do you have???




I don't know.... A few? Maybe 50.......


----------



## Fort Susquehanna (Sep 11, 2016)

Catfish,
            The one pictured- is it an original WWI bike?  I have one like it with a center stand.


----------



## catfish (Sep 11, 2016)

Fort Susquehanna said:


> Catfish,
> The one pictured- is it an original WWI bike?  I have one like it with a center stand.




Post some photos.


----------



## Mercian (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi,

I'm quite close to making my 1917 Columbia Military Model rideable, and wondered how this one was going on?

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## luckyfind (Feb 20, 2018)

Mercian said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm quite close to making my 1917 Columbia Military Model rideable, and wondered how this one was going on?
> 
> ...




I just saw your question. My military bike is just hanging out. I have gotten quite a bit of the maroon off but I’m not done scrubbing yet. I’ve got a long way to go with this bike. I need the chain ring and headbadge saddle etc. oh yea and money to buy all of the above. At any rate it is safe and sound. Thanks for asking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mercian (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi,

Great to hear that it's still on course, albeit slowly. I fully understand the money bit, having gone through it myself.

Due to its originality, I've used your bike as one of my reference examples when doing mine, most especially the mudguard profiles, so thanks for putting the pictures up, and I look forward to seeing the end result.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------

